# MONSTER YELLOW AMBER POISON



## danboone (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my first post, so bear with me. Just obtained a HUGE yellow amber poison. Have seen this type bottle before, but never one this big or this color. Anybody know anything about it? Approx. value? Thanks! Don


----------



## danboone (Oct 1, 2007)

A few more details....bottle is 12 1/2" tall and 5" in diameter. It's very early ABM, has '851' over '9' on the bottom and the inside of the lip is ground to take a ground glass stopper.


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 1, 2007)

ITS AN ENGLISH CYLINDER POISON,I HAVE THE 20 OZ SIZE FOR SALE ON MY WEBSITE FOR 20 BUCKS.RICK


----------

